# New Shamal Freehub Seem TOO Quiet ;-)



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I have about 150 miles on a new Shamal Ultra wheelset ... and the freehub ratchet / clicking sound is _almost_ as quiet as my Shimano freehubs. 

Not that I necessarily wanted a "buzzing hornets" freehub, like some of my Campy riding partners have ... but it is a pretty cool sound ;-) 

Did the freehub design change, or does it take a few 100 miles for the OE grease to thin out ??

Also , the new rear wheel occasionally feels like the freehub slips a few degrees of rotation on hard acceleration, then the ratchet pawls "grab". This is a more significant concern. This also seems consistent with too-thick factory grease in the freehub. 

Is this normal or typical w/ new Campy freehubs? Or do I have a problem requiring warranty service?

PS: 
in the 1960s, I would occasionally dis-assemble & clean my 5-cog Schwinn _freewheels_ (ugh) ... when re-packed with fresh 60s grease, it would be very quiet for a few dozen miles, then the click-click-click would resume ... that's what made me think of this on the new Campy wheels.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

It's not normal. My Fulcrum wheels had a loud racheting when I first got them. You may well have too much grease in the pawl area. Campy has used the same white grease for many years, but it's not too heavy.

It's not hard to take the hub apart, enough to expose the pawls and see how heavily packed the grease is, in the pawl area.

Worst case, you could remove the Campy grease and replace with Park Poly lube or similar.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Give it time*

I bought a pair of Bora's last fall.
I actually posted about this same issue I think. 
Virtually silent for the initial 500 miles, now I have about 1500 miles on them and they are screaming.


----------



## SimeofPag (Jan 31, 2009)

I just picked up a set of new Zonda's for training. They were really quiet it first but after a few weeks of solid riding they have the lovely campy sound back. I think it just takes a while for them to break in.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

as the grease breaks in it should get noisier.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Update*

After couple more rides, freehub clicking has definitely gotten louder. Also, the rear wheel is spinning longer, when bike is in the workstand.

About 200-250 miles for the rear wheel hub to "break in".

Life is good ;-)


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

C-40 said:


> Campy has used the same white grease for many years, but it's not too heavy.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Does anyone know what grease Campagnolo uses? It's fairly light compared to just about anything on the market. The only thing that I've used that is this light is the Kyodo Yushi grease that is commonly used with Ceramic bearings.
> ...


----------

